# Zwei Monitore an zwei grakas in einem PC



## LordPatrick (14. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Ich hatte vor mir zwei monitore an einen PC anzuschießen, so dass ich z.b. auf einem Zocken kann und auf dem anderen surfen, oder einfach wenn ich net zock, beide als einen zu benutzen.

Doch wie mache ich das?
Ich habe bis jetzt ne nVidia GeforceFX 5700 drin! (1x VGA out 1x DVI out[hoffe mal das heist so] 1x (s-) Video in und (s-) Video out

Für den DVI anschluss hab ich noch ein DVI zu VGA umwandler!

Kann ich einfach an die Karte einen zweiten Bildschierm anschließen? oder muss ich auf was achten?

Und wie mach ich das wenn ich zwei Grakas benutzen will?

Die 5700 im AGP und eine Alte Matrox im PCI,

Geht das so aols ich das auf meinem Zweit PC getestet hab, waren beide Bildschierme schwarz! erst wenn ich die Maxtor/Geforce rausmach, so das nur noch eine Graka drin ist, leuft er wieder!


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
mfg LordPatrick


----------



## Visu1 (14. Juni 2004)

mit den zwei GAKA kann ich dir nicht helfen aber bei deiner nVidia GeforceFX 5700 dürfte das mit zwei Bildschirmen schon funktionieren, musst einfach unter Eigenschaften den zweiten Schirm einschalten und noch die richtige Auflösung dann dürfte das schon funktionieren.

mfg. Visu


----------



## King Euro (14. Juni 2004)

Erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen bei Tutorials.de.
Du bist zwar hier irrgentwie in die falsche Abteilung gerutscht, aber das kann ja anfags mal passieren. 

Also eigentlich sollte es klappen, dass du an der Gforce 2 Bildschirme ansteckst!
Wenn nicht, dann versuche es nochmal in der Hardware Abteilung, wobei ich mal denke, das dieser Thread sowieso dahin geschoben wird.


----------



## Lord-Lance (14. Juni 2004)

Mit einer Grafikkarte sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein. 
2ten Monitor anhängen, Anzeigeeigenschaften Aufrufen und bei Monitor 2 die Option "Desktop auf diesen Monitor erweitern" (o.s.ä.) anhacken und ab gehts 

Müsste eigentlich klappen. Wenn du so weit bist, würd ich dir das Programm UltraMon empfehlen. Einfach mal danach googeln. Das kleine Programm erlaubt dir verschiedene Sachen wie z.b. die Taskleiste auf dem 2ten Monitor auch anzuzueigen oder ein Wallpaper für beide Bildschirme usw. Viele nützliche Sachen die einem das Leben mit 2 Monitoren noch schöner machen!


----------

